
The Flat Build - nvk
http://dbushell.com/2013/03/18/the-flat-build/
======
178
I use punch for this -- it works very well for development, and sometimes can
even be used in production as well. In any case, it is just mustache + json
hashes. <[https://github.com/laktek/punch>](https://github.com/laktek/punch>);

